# cocktail.seafood sauce canning recipe wanted



## seehorse (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anyone have a good cocktail (seafood) sauce canning recipe; I have a lot of tomatoes and have always wanted to can cockail sauce.
Thanks, 
Shawna


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is a Seafood Cocktail Sauce recipe from Ball's Complete Book of Home Preserving:

13 C. fresh plum tomato puree (from about 9 lbs. tomatoes)
zest and juice of 2 lemons
3 cloves of garlic, minced
1 1/4 C. granulated sugar
1 C. white vinegar
2 TBS. salt
2 TBS. Worcestershire sauce
2 tsp. dry mustard
1 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 tsp. onion powder
1/2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
3 C. finely grated peeled horseradish

Place half of the tomato puree in a large stainless steel saucepan. Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring occasionally. Maintaining a constant boil, add remaining tomato puree, 1 cup at a time. Reduce heat and boil gently, stirring occasionally, until mixture is reduced by half, about 30 minutes. Add lemon zest and juice, garlic, sugar, vinegar, salt, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, cayenne, onion powder and black pepper. Increase heat to high and bring to a full rolling boil, stirring frequently. Remove from heat and immediately stir in horseradish.

Leave 1/2 inch headspace, water bath for 15 minutes.
*Makes about nine 8-ounce jars*

I have never made this so I can't say whether it is good or not, so if you try it let us know how it turned out.


----------



## seehorse (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you so much! I will try it and report in


----------

